# Binoculars



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

If anyone has a suggestion for a good pair of binoculars that you use on the water that would be great. I am looking to get some for my dad for fathers day. So some that are under $150 and work pretty well.





Thanks for the help,

Phillip


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

This is the pair my FIL bought for me last year. I love 'em! Fog proof and waterproof. They are always in my bag.

http://www.digitalfotoclub.com/sc/from-froogle.asp?id=287246080&rf=froogle&dfdate=6_12_2009


----------



## FourchonFish (Jul 16, 2009)

You could look into the windriver brand that is imported by Leopold. They are great quality and way cheaper.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Binoculars on a boat are handy, especially if they are the stabilized type. Regular binoculars work best in flat sea conditions,by the time you are in 3 foot seas (on a 40 foot boat) you have a better chance of winning the lottery than getting them focused on something. So figure the smaller the boat the worse the motion will be and the harder to get focused.

Kim


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

78 x 50's are the norm for "night glasses". I like 8 x 32 for day use. 10 is a bit more magnification than is easy for me to use on a moving boat, unless they are stabalized ($$$). I have a 8 x32 I got from West Marine on sale for $49 a few years ago, which has held up well--currently listed at $79.

Bushnell makes a marine unit at $149 of 7 x 50 glasses which get good ratings.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the ones that have a built in compass. Very handy for giving a bearing when passing them to someone else


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Please tell us more about the "stabilized" type. What brand and where to buy? For me, he standard type are useless for any length of time and make me dizzy!


----------

